# Fajin form



## 1zzak (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everybody I was wondering if anyone know any good fajin form. Thx in advance


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

All taiji forms have fajin in them some overt, some not


----------



## East Winds (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep. That's about the size of it!!!! (Mind you, only if the forms are taught correctly!!)

Very best wishes


----------



## 1zzak (Oct 28, 2009)

Okey thx for the answers guys


----------



## Myrmidon (Oct 29, 2009)

You may want to look into the Pao Chui form of Chen style taijiquan...


----------



## ben (Nov 19, 2009)

Fajin is an expression that can be practiced with almost any form. 

Ideally, with a lot of practice and good instruction, you will be able to issue fajin with any movement, from any position and with any body part.


----------



## mograph (Nov 19, 2009)

Given that there's fajin in all forms, properly taught, then it's a matter of finding the teacher who knows how to teach it, no?


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dong Family Style has their Fajin Form.  Below are two paragraphs about the Fajin Form from Alex Dong's book called Taijiquan Explained Part II:

_"The Fajin Form is fast and uses Fajin energy consistently for all the moves.  It maintains a high level of intensity throughout the form.  Fajin is issuing energy explosively and Shoujin is to bring back the Fajin to gather, regain, restore, and be ready.  Fajin and Shoujin are forces of Yin and Yang.  As soon as you use Fajin, you must use Shoujin.  After Shoujin, you prepare to use Fajin again.  Although the sequence is similar to the Long Form, there are many differences and the explosive energy makes it unique.  The same result cannot be achieved by doing the Long Form fast.  Fajin must be done properly, Qi sunk to the Dantian, the body dropped, the crown lifted, the whole body connected, spirit focused and everything synchronized to release the sharp burst of energy that is Fajin."

"The Fajin Form builds stamina, conditions the physical as well as the internal body, develops martial spirit and good Fajin energy.  You must learn how to do it properly first before using a lot of Fajin.  Too much to soon will create stiffness and exhaustion."_


I haven't practiced the Fajin Form yet though I've seen my Teacher and others practicing it.  I'm still working on the Hao Form (the third form in the sequence of four empty hand forms) and I'll probably be doing that for a couple of more years before I'm ready for the Fajin Form. 

fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> Dong Family Style has their Fajin Form. Below are two paragraphs about the Fajin Form from Alex Dong's book called Taijiquan Explained Part II:
> 
> _"The Fajin Form is fast and uses Fajin energy consistently for all the moves. It maintains a high level of intensity throughout the form. Fajin is issuing energy explosively and Shoujin is to bring back the Fajin to gather, regain, restore, and be ready. Fajin and Shoujin are forces of Yin and Yang. As soon as you use Fajin, you must use Shoujin. After Shoujin, you prepare to use Fajin again. Although the sequence is similar to the Long Form, there are many differences and the explosive energy makes it unique. The same result cannot be achieved by doing the Long Form fast. Fajin must be done properly, Qi sunk to the Dantian, the body dropped, the crown lifted, the whole body connected, spirit focused and everything synchronized to release the sharp burst of energy that is Fajin."_
> 
> ...


 
Unless Alex has changed something there are 2 fast forms from his Great Grandfather Tung Ying Chieh and his Great grandfather simply called them the Yang fast form and Tung Fast forms. The Yang fast form is based strictly on Yang style the Tung Fast form is a combination of both Yang and Hao. I have learned both from my Sifu who was a student of Tung Ying Chieh

But the Yang fast form is more obvious Fajing than the Yang long form and the Tung Fast form is just got a whole lot of Qinna. Neither are referred to as fajing sets by my sifu nor where they called that by Tung Ying Chieh. But then Tung Ying Cheih never called anything he did Tung (Dong) style either, that started with Alex's father.


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, there are two fast forms, one called the Family Fast Form (in the past called Tung Ying Jie Fast Form) and the other is called Fajin Form.  The Family Fast Form is a short form and consists of slow and fast movements.  The Fajin Form is a long form (though since it is performed fast the length of time to do the form is relatively short).

fyn


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 7, 2009)

I should add that the above names are what the forms are called in the branch of the Dong Family Style that I study under (Master Alex Dong).  Master Tung Kai Ying calls them the Fast Form (Fajin Form) and Tung's Fast Form (Family Fast Form).

fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> Yes, there are two fast forms, one called the Family Fast Form (in the past called Tung Ying Jie Fast Form) and the other is called Fajin Form. The Family Fast Form is a short form and consists of slow and fast movements. The Fajin Form is a long form (though since it is performed fast the length of time to do the form is relatively short).
> 
> fyn


 
Actually if you go to the man who first did them Tung Ying Chieh they are the Yang Fast form and the second fast form or Tung Ying Chieh fast form (which is a combination of Yang and Hao styles) I had no idea what Alex was calling them but I have seen his video and I do know he has changed one a bit. I have also seen the video of his father doing one of them and he has changed it a lot. 

Both sets by comparison to the long form are rather short but if I am following what you are saying it sounds as if the Yang fast set is now being called the Tung Ying Chieh fast form and the fajing form is the second fast form which is a combination of Yang and Hao, but of course I would have to see them to know for sure. But there is always the possibility that Alex or his father made up an entirely different set which is not uncommon. Alex's Grandfather (Tung Hu Ling) made a longer (and somewhat faster as well as more dynamic) Dao form

But regardless based on the OPs question neither of these forms would be taught to someone just showing up asking to learn them and learning them from video is not at all the way to go with them there is just way to much going on and you need a solid base in the long form first


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 8, 2009)

You know Xue, it sounds like we could be talking about 3 forms.  One, the Tung Ying Jie Fast Form/Family Fast Form (created by Master Tung Ying jie in the 1940's) is the same form, and the other two, the Yang Fast Form (taught to your Teacher by Tung Ying Jie) and the Dong Family Fajin Form, are different. 

The Family Fast Form (Tung Ying Jie Fast Form) we practice is a short form, contains Yang and  Hao style movements, and has slow and fast sections of movements in it.  Master Dong Zeng Chen did change parts of the Family Fast Form, and that form was taught by Master Alex in the past.  But in the past several years Master Alex changed the Family Fast Form he teaches back to more closely resemble what his Great-Grandfather taught.  My Teacher and some of the long-time students have mentioned this many times (especially when we practice the Family Fast Form).  Master Alex's latest video of the Family Fast Form does show numerous differences than his older video of the Family Fast Form.  

From what I've seen of my Teacher and others practicing the Fajin Form and also from Master Alex's video, the Fajin Form is as long as the Long Form.  And it does contain Hao style movements.  Master Alex does say in his book that the Fajin Form is similar in sequence to the Long Form.  And that you said the Yang Fast Form is rather short in comparison to the Long Form probably shows that the Fajin Form and the Yang Fast Form are different forms.  I don't know who created the Fajin Form and Master Alex doesn't mention that in his book, but the narration on his video of the Fajin Form might so I'll watch it again tonight to check it.

I agree with you that learning from a video is not the way to go.  If the study of Taijiquan is a path in life, then learning from a video will only get a person a few steps forward and only in the general direction of the path.  It definitely takes a teacher to help guide a student along that path.  

fyn


----------

